
Slack for Real Businesses - Hibox
https://blog.hibox.co/business-chat-is-dead-we-fixed-it-introducing-hibox-87fb5dbb4840#.r64cpi9ri
======
herbst
Does it anything Slack doesnt? Except VOIP

~~~
JackPoach
Guessing from Android stats for Hibox, Slack has nothing to worry about -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.hibox.app&h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.hibox.app&hl=en)

If anything is going to kill Slack, it will be this -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bitrix24.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bitrix24.android&hl=en)

~~~
herbst
I don't think even mobile downloads say a lot. Slack is mainly desktop users.
A proper mobile app is just a plus.

I just asked because this project seems like a 1:1 copy of Slack.

